# Can you treat fin rot with Aquarium Salt?



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Just wondering... Ty for answering ))))


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

The biggest aspect of treating fin rot is maintaining good water quality. The reason fish get infected in the first place is due to insufficient maintenance--you need to mend your ways before the fish can mend his or her fins. A dose of aquarium salt for a week or so can be helpful for encouraging healing--remember to dissolve it first in another container and then slowly pour the salted water in over the course of 15-20 minutes. This should help avoid stressing out the fish. 

Other factors such as clean water, a steady temperature of 80-83 degrees, and a high quality high protein diet should help him recover from the infection and build new fin tissue faster. 

You should also take the time to look up pictures of different kinds of fin damage to make sure the fish actually has fin rot--many fish bite themselves or rip their tails as a result of overexertion from flaring or swimming against a current.


----------



## nomoretickets (Sep 29, 2010)

i am treating one of my boys for fin rot in a 1 gallon bowl, wrapped in a blanket to make him feel more secluded and safe, at 80* doing daily 100% changes and dosing 1 tsp per gallon of aquarium salt. currently on day 6 and his fins have noticeably improved. the key to beating fin rot from my understanding is to keep your fish as relaxed as possible. stress weakens their immune systems as does poor water quality and low temperatures.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is his tail...


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I can't really tell from the pictures--but from the shape of it, it doesn't seem to me to be fin rot. It's very possible the fish has been nipping himself or that he's been flaring too much or struggling to swim against a current. If the damaged areas on his fins are infected, you'll know from the change in color and texture that often accompanies the bacteria responsible for fin rot. If the fins are edged in a crusty, fuzzy black/gray band, it is likely infected. If there is no change in color or texture, or if the edges are clear or white, he is not infected and should heal fine with just clean water. Healthy fin growth often grows in clear or whitish and colors up later.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay ty!!!


----------

